# Funktionsprüfstand Eigenbau Risikobeurteilung & CE in Eigenregie



## Al1 (24 Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe schon einiges hier gelesen und mir hat schon einiges geholfen.
Und ich bin hier einer der "nicht gern gesehenen" Fälle was CE + MRL / 12100 / 13489 angeht  weil....
Mir wurde "aufgetragen" für einen schon vor meiner Zeit bestellten Prüfstand (sperrliches Lastenheft) eine CE Konformität zu machen. Dies ist hier einmalig und ist auch für die eigene Nutzung.
Das klevere der herstellenden Firma war, alle Dokumentationen im Angebot von sich abzuwenden und so fungieren sie nur als verlängerte Werkbank. (das einzige was ich bekomme sind die Unterlagen der verbauten Teile und netterweise einen Schaltplan)
Zu dem Prüfstand bzw. bei der Auftragserstellung gab es KEIN! Sicherheitskonzept... was ich mir mit Mühe und Not durch Normenrecherche etc. überlegen musste... d.h.: erst nach konstruktion wurde an das Thema CE bekannt. Das einzige wo ich noch aktiv eingreifen konnte, war der Schaltschrankaufbau.

Ich bin kompletter Neuling was CE angeht (erster Kontakt war März dieses Jahres).. ich bin KEIN gelernter Konstrukteur, E-Techniker, Automatisierer, Programmierer. Also beste Vorraussetzungen...
und das beste ist, ich bin jetzt der mit dem meisten CE / Normen Wissen in der Firma...

Folgendes Setup steht jetzt:
-42kW E-Maschine mit Lüfter
Schaltschrank:
-Umrichter (OHNE! STO... wie gesagt, es hat sich keiner Gedanken gemacht bei der Bestellung...)
-Bremswiderstand
-Siemens Logo 8! (Störkette... E-Maschinen Wicklungen Temp Überwachung, Reset-Funktion nach Not-Halt Auslösung / Überdrehzahl)
-Pilz Multi (Not-Halt & Erkennung Überdrehzahl & Türöffnung)
-Pilz Drehzahlmodul für Multi
-Siemens TouchPanel zur Steuerung + Schlüsselschalter für Betriebswahl 
-2 Not-Halt Kreise (einen am TouchPanel, einer "mobil" zb.  im Prüfstandsraum)
-Pilz Türzuhaltung (magnetisch 1000N Zuhaltung) unicat
-ein Hauptschütz mit Spiegelkontakt der die Stromzufuhr am FU trennt
-sämtliche Abdeckungen über drehende Teile (Prüstandswellenschutz, Abdeckung über drehende Abtriebsflansche am Getriebe)
-diverse Sicherungen / Relais
-Wellenbrucherkennung muss noch nachgebessert werden, kommt aber "nur" an die Störkette der Logo8!.

Im Einrichtbetrieb: Wird die Türzuhaltung gemutet (da man zb. Ölstand bei laufender E-Maschine kontrollieren und somit in den Prüfstandsraum gehen muss) 
Im Testbetrieb: ist die Türzuhaltung aktiv und leitet die Bremsrampe ein sobald die Tür geöffnet wird.

Momentan ist PLr = d bei der Risikobeurteilung raus gekommen. 
Mit Sistema und den bewährten Bauteilen bekomme ich schon einiges auf PL d.
Gerade Not-Halt & Türüberwachung sind zwei kanalig verdrahtet und Not-Halt ist zb. an der Multi mit Querschlusserkennung.
unerwarterer Anlauf habe ich zb. nicht in Sistema dokumentiert, nur als "Nebensatz" bei Not-Halt und Überdrehzahl erwähnt.
Trotz fehlender STO Funktion im Umrichter ist die STO Funktion "nachgebessert" wurden über die Pilz Multi und den FU. => Es wird eine Bremsrampe gefahren und danach der Hauptschütz vom FU getrennt, das ganze ist erst wieder aktiv, sobald Drehzahl <30rpm und die Reset-Taste am Schaltschrank oder im TouchPanel gedrückt wurde. 

Bei einer Meldung in der Störkette (Logo 8!) wird die E-Maschine nicht gebremst, sondern nur der Strom abgestellt am Hauptschütz und die E-Maschine samt Getriebe trudelt auf 0 rpm aus. 

Aber ich hab z.B. einen Drehgeber der wohl auch nur einkanalig verkabelt ist, aber im Schaltschrank gesplittet wird (einmal auf FU und einmal auf Drehzahlmodul Multi), bekomme ich damit überhaupt auf PL d?
Des Weiteren bin ich mir auch nicht sicher ob der Spiegelkontakt am Hauptschütz als "Testkanal" bei SISTEMA fungieren kann, damit ich noch Kategorie 2 erreiche.

wie ihr seht, ist das ziemlich geschustert, was mich selber auch stört.. aber ich kanns auch nicht wirklich ändern, da ich nicht vom Fach bin.

Und jetzt muss das ganze noch Validiert werden, wo ich langsam dran zweifle ob das überhaupt klappt, gerade mit der Logo 8! bzw. dem ganzen Aufbau. 
Wer muss/darf überhaupt solche Prüfungen abnehmen und unterschreiben? Darf man die EMV Richtlinie im Schaltschrank überhaupt erwähnen, nur weil die Bauteile vom Hersteller nach EMV RL abgenommen wurden?

Nach dem ganzen lesen hier, möchte ich eigentlich nirgendswo meinen Namen stehen haben... (Im Bezug auf "Was soll schon passieren" und dann ist der erste Arbeitsunfall da...)
Es wurde zumindest schon eingesehen, dass man "nach Fertigstellung" der Risikobeurteilung (also 12100 + 13489-1 und -2) jemand das überprüft. (Gibt es solche "Stellen" überhaupt, oder ist das eher ungern gesehen, schon angefangene Projekte zu prüfen damit dieses offiziell abgenommen ist)

Ich persönlich sehe das Ganze kritisch und bin auch eurer Meinung, dass ich defintiv der Falsche bin um so etwas alleine! ordnungsgemäß, mit reinem Gewissen und "rechtlich legal" umzusetzen.   (Denn es muss ja auch noch eine BA geschrieben werden etc.) 

Ich möchte eigentlich auch nur mal eine Meinung dazu hören und evtl. ein bisschen Unterstützung. 

Grüße,
Al1


----------



## stevenn (26 Oktober 2016)

Hallo, 
ich kommentiere mal einzelne Passagen._

Das klevere der herstellenden Firma war, alle Dokumentationen im Angebot von sich abzuwenden und so fungieren sie nur als verlängerte Werkbank._
Ob das wirklich so ist, oder so auch rechtens ist, lässt sich von der Ferne nicht beurteilen.
_
Ich bin kompletter Neuling was CE angeht (erster Kontakt war März dieses Jahres).. ich bin KEIN gelernter Konstrukteur, E-Techniker, Automatisierer, Programmierer._
Ich weiß das bringt dich nicht weiter, aber dann bist du nach BetrSichV nicht die richtige Person dafür.

_Umrichter (OHNE! STO... wie gesagt, es hat sich keiner Gedanken gemacht bei der Bestellung...)
-Bremswiderstand
-Siemens Logo 8! (Störkette... E-Maschinen Wicklungen Temp Überwachung, Reset-Funktion nach Not-Halt Auslösung / Überdrehzahl)
-Pilz Multi (Not-Halt & Erkennung Überdrehzahl & Türöffnung)
-Pilz Drehzahlmodul für Multi_
Ein paar Gedanken hat man sich anscheinend schon gemacht.

_Momentan ist PLr = d bei der Risikobeurteilung raus gekommen.
Mit Sistema und den bewährten Bauteilen bekomme ich schon einiges auf PL d._
Vielleicht hilft dir dere Hinweis, das du für jede einzelne Gefahr einen PL ermitteln musst und nicht pauschal PL d erreichen musst. Vielleicht kannst du hier ein bisschen differenzieren.

_...und danach der Hauptschütz vom FU getrennt,..._
Vorsicht hört sich nach Einkanaligkeit und *nicht *PL d an. Bezüglich unerwarteten Anlauf. 

_z.B. einen Drehgeber der wohl auch nur einkanalig verkabelt ist, aber im Schaltschrank gesplittet wird (einmal auf FU und einmal auf Drehzahlmodul Multi), bekomme ich damit überhaupt auf PL d?_
Wenn es kein sicherer Geber mit PL ist, dann wird es schwer. Der Ursprung ist ja ein Geber, somit ist die Zweikanaligkeit nicht gegeben. DAnn PL d zu erreichen ist schwer.

_Und jetzt muss das ganze noch Validiert werden, wo ich langsam dran zweifle ob das überhaupt klappt, gerade mit der Logo 8! bzw. dem ganzen Aufbau. _
Sicherheitsfunktionen dürfen dann, einfach gesagt, nicht von der Logo ausgeführt werden, sondern nur mit Pnozmulti.

_Gibt es solche "Stellen" überhaupt, oder ist das eher ungern gesehen, schon angefangene Projekte zu prüfen damit dieses offiziell abgenommen ist)
_Auf jeden Fall. da gibt es zahlreiche Firmen, die damit ihr Geld verdienen.

_Ich möchte eigentlich auch nur mal eine Meinung dazu hören und evtl. ein bisschen Unterstützung._
Ich würde dir empfehlen konkrete Fragen zu stellen, dann wird dir eher geholfen 

Ein Hinweis noch. Wenn du /deine Firma nicht im Stande seid die Maschinenrichtlinie richtig anzuwenden würde ich euch schon empfehlen Hilfe zu holen. Man sollte schon wissen was man tut.


----------



## Al1 (2 November 2016)

Hallo,

Danke Stevenn.

ich hatte schon mal drauf geantwortet, aber irgendwie wurde es nicht gepostet -.- 

Ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht bzgl. Gefahren differenzieren. Da aber unser Prüfstand so "klein" ist und man echt nur E-Maschine / Welle (mit Wellenschutz) / Prüfling hat, kann man die Gefahr "pauschalisieren" bzw. sobald eine SF unter PL d rutscht, ist es ja schon dahin. 

Wir haben jetzt die Idee eine Schutzumhausung um den Prüfling zu bauen. Dadurch hat man nicht mehr so schwere Verletzungen und man käme auf PL c.

Mein Problem ist momentan, neben einem Leistungschütz (würde ja für PL c reichen), der Drehgeber (nicht sicherer HTL Drehgeber).

Also wir haben einen HTL Heidenhain ROD 436 Encoder/Drehgeber.
Ich habe bis jetzt keine MTTFd / b10d Werte für diesen Drehgeber.
Gebe ich zb. 10 Jahre als MTTFd Wert an, komme ich ja noch nicht mal auf Kategorie 1 und somit komm ich in der SF nur auf PL a....

Bei dem Pilz Multi Modul 1MM in der Anleitung steht man käme auf PL C... wenn:
*Nach der EN ISO 13849-1 wird Kategorie 1 nur dann erfüllt, wenn es sich bei dem Sensorm ein "bewährtes Bauteil" handelt.

Wie kann ich das denn "bestimmen"? 

Unser Umrichter (Vacon 140A) hat noch nicht mal eine integrierte STO Funktion, ich werde aber gleich mal in Erfahrung bringen ob dieser eine Diagnosefunktion durch die Antriebssteuerung hat. 
Dann käme man ja evtl. auf PL d. 

näheres kommt noch


----------



## stevenn (2 November 2016)

_Also wir haben einen HTL Heidenhain ROD 436 Encoder/Drehgeber.
Ich habe bis jetzt keine MTTFd / b10d Werte für diesen Drehgeber._
direkt beim Hersteller fragen
_
Wie kann ich das denn "bestimmen"?_
siehe 13849-2 A3 und D3
oder 13849-1 6.2.4


_Unser Umrichter (Vacon 140A) hat noch nicht mal eine integrierte STO Funktion, ich werde aber gleich mal in Erfahrung bringen ob dieser eine Diagnosefunktion durch die Antriebssteuerung hat.
Dann käme man ja evtl. auf PL d._
nein das bezweifle ich. schalte den Umrichter mit zwei Schützen ab. so kannst du PL d erreichen


----------



## Al1 (24 November 2016)

Hallo, 
hat sich noch mal was getan.

Wir haben uns intern auf PL c geeinigt. 
habe von Heidenhain auch die Daten zum ROD 436 bekommen. 

Damit schaffen wir es auf PL c, sogar einkanalig. (Laut Sistema)
Jetzt ist natürlich noch der ganze dokumentarische / "bürokratische" Teil offen.

Gerade die Validierung macht mir ein bisschen Kopf zerbrechen. Da ich selber keine, für diese Aufgabe nötige, Erfahrung in diesem Gebiet habe.

Wie umfangreich muss dies gemacht werden? Wie muss die Doku aussehen? Oder reicht es checklisten zu machen, diese unterschreiben und das gilt dann als Validierung nach 13849-2?

Laufen tut der Prüfstand schon im Testbetrieb bei uns. "Erstinbetriebnahme"..


----------



## stevenn (24 November 2016)

_habe von Heidenhain auch die Daten zum ROD 436 bekommen._
na also

_Wie umfangreich muss dies gemacht werden? Wie muss die Doku aussehen? Oder reicht es checklisten zu machen, diese unterschreiben und das gilt dann als Validierung nach 13849-2?_
Wende komplett die 13849-2 an, dann machst du alles richtig. Die -2 ist zwar scheiße zu lesen, aber hilft halt nichts
_
"Erstinbetriebnahme"._
Ist das ein Neologismus? hm die MRL kennt diesen Begriff auf jedenfall nicht. ich denke die BetrSV auch nicht.

Wenn ihr das alles selbst machen wollt, dann müsst ihr in den sauren Apfel beissen und euch damit (Normen) auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Al1 (25 November 2016)

Hallo,
mit "Erstinbetriebnahme" meine ich die "Inbetriebnahme" bzw. In Betrieb nehmen auf der Herstellerseite.
Wir müssen ja erst mal gucken ob alles so funktioniert wie es soll und die Multi und Umrichter final parametrieren.
Und soviel wie ich weiß, ist ein in Betrieb nehmen auf Herstellerseite ohne CE möglich, solange das Sicherheitskonzept funktioniert.
Sobald wir den PST als Betreiber übernehmen sollte/muss die CE stehen. 

Aber dieses Thema an sich scheint ja sehr Interpretationslastig zu sein. 
Zb. wurde mir schon gesagt, für den Prüfstand brauch ich keine CE... ist ja Eigenbau. (Diese Person erstellt offizielle Risikobeurteilung als Dienstleistung)
Ich sehe das aber anders. Auch wenn Eigenbau den noch als Labormaschine deklarieren, was bei einem Maschinengestell mit einer E-Maschine schwer wird , mir verdammt viel Arbeit ersparen würde...
Genau so erlebe ich es, das Produktionsmaschinen ohne vorhandene Betriebsanleitung irgendwo rum stehen / betrieben werden. Darf das so?

Ja die Normen hab ich alle hier liegen... MRL, 12100, 13849-1 -2, 13850... 
Nur das ist ja wie mit dem Auto fahren... fahren kann jeder... beherrschen nicht. 
Und da ich noch kein "Fahrtraining" habe bzw. keinen "Fahrlehrer" ist das mit der Beherrschbarkeit der 13849-2 so eine Sache.
Lesen und verstehen... sind nicht immer das gleiche Paar Schuhe.

Ich denke ich bekomme da schon was zusammen. die Risikobeurteilung ist ja fertig "bis auf Validierung".  
Wobei ohne Validierung es auch nicht vorwärts geht Richtung CE 
Betriebsanleitung steht auch schon zu 1/3 - 1/2.  technische Doku gerade was Prüfungen angeht ist noch ein Feld voller Fragezeichen.

Irgendwas kann man sicherlich immer prüfen (im Sicherheitskonzept), allein schon durch gesunden Menschenverstand.  Funktioniert Not-Halt-Taster, auch wenn ein Kanal getrennt wird... was passiert bei Verlust des Drehgebersignals... bleibt die E-Maschine stromlos/stehen wenn die Tür wieder Kontakt hat mit dem "Trennschalter"... Kurzschluss irgendwo simulieren wo es Sinn macht und gucken was passiert.. 
-was passiert bei Überdrehzahl... austrudeln lassen oder Bremsrampe.. falls Umrichter die Fehlerquelle ist, sollte natürlich direkt Stromlos geschaltet werden.. etc. pp.
-Aber zb. wurde mir gesagt die Schaltschrank Isolationsprüfung, wird zb. nicht komplett gemacht aufgrund von den Microcontroller in der Multi (könnte ja kaputt gehen)
-Schaltschrankabnahme-Prüfung muss definitiv vor Auslierfung an uns durch geführt sein. (nach VDE 0113?)

Und dann ist halt die Frage.. reicht sowas schriftlich anhand von Text und "Häkchen" und eine Unterschrift drunter.
Was mich halt da  beschäftigt ist, wie muss sowas ausgeführt sein. 
sehr salopp gesagt : """ Das ganze wird ja gemacht, damit die Mitarbeiter sicher dran arbeiten können und falls was passiert, dass man was zum "vorzeigen" bei der BG/Kripo hat """ 
Weil mit so einer Denkensart brauch ich ja gar nicht viel machen... wenn das Ergebnis irgendwie stimmt aus meiner Sicht.
Aber wenn dann schwerwiegende Prüfungen fehlen... was passiert dann? 

Fragen über Fragen die nur den "bürokratischen" Teil betreffen. herrje...


----------



## Al1 (5 Dezember 2016)

Nochmal kurz ne Frage bezüglich Kategorie Wahl.

Wenn ich PL c habe und der Aufbau teilweise 1 Kanalig ist und nicht überall eine "Testfunktion" vorhanden ist oder möglich ist,
dann kann ich bzw. muss ich generell ja Kategorie 1 wählen?
Das würde die Validierung auch "leichter" machen.


----------



## stevenn (5 Dezember 2016)

Du meinst wenn der PLr c ist oder?
wenn du keine bewährten Bauteile hast, kannst du unter umständen sogar nur Kategorie B erreichen! Und dann schaffst du gar keinen PL c!


----------



## Al1 (6 Dezember 2016)

Ja genau, wenn PLr = c und PL = c sind. 
zb. hat die Multi ja die Möglichkeit bis PL e und Kategorie 4 zu kommen.
Jedoch haben wir diese ja nicht so verkabelt... weil ist ja auch nicht nötig.
Zweikanalig (also 2 Kabel) haben die Not-Halt Taster.
Der Rest ist einkanalig ausgelegt (1 Drehgeber, 1 Hauptschütz)
Also nehm ich dann für das ganze Konzept doch nur Kategorie 1.
Ist ja wie mit dem PL.. wenn du je nach Anzahl eine Stufe kleiner hast, wird dadurch ja auch dein PL niedriger. 

Weil Testkanäle nachrüsten ist ja jetzt auch nicht mal eben so. Desweiteren kann ja auch nicht alles getestet werden, der Hauptschütz mit Spiegelkontakt, wurde ja eines besseren belehrt, ist ja auch nicht "testfähig" nur weil er den Spiegelkontakt hat.


----------



## stevenn (7 Dezember 2016)

schau dir das mal an, vielleicht hilft das http://www.dguv.de/medien/ifa/de/pub/rep/pdf/rep07/biar0208/2_2008.pdf


----------



## Al1 (11 Januar 2017)

Ja habe den nochmal durchgeschaut,
bin jetzt bei vielen Sachen auf SF 1 - SF 3 auf PL d bei PL r c gekommen. (SS1 dann STO)
außer bei der SF 4 wo bei Überdrehzahl nur austrudeln soll (STO). Aufgrund der Einkanligkeit des Drehgebers als Eingang und Leistungsschütz K1 als Ausgang, bekomme ich nur PL C bei PLr C.
Das mit den Kategorienwäre dann:
 SF 1 - SF 3 auf 3
und SF 4 wäre Kategorie 1 
(siehe Bild unten)



Mir hat auch : Reihenschaltung Not-Taster nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 sehr geholfen bei der richtigen!! Einbindung der Not-Halt-Taster und das Beispiel 29 aus deinem genannten Report.

Der Schaltschrank wird Gott sei dank von einer Fremdfirma nach 60204-1 abgenommen. 

Jetzt steht halt die Validierung an. Leider hat mir der IFA Report 2/16 und die 13849-1/2 bzgl. SRASW (Pilz Multi 2 m B0) einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.
Ich hoffe, ich kann dies auch über die Fremdfirma abwickeln.
Ich selber habe zwar schon am PST einige Fehlfunktionen und normale Tests durchgeführt und nur in einer Checkliste abgehakt, aber das wird bestimmt nicht als Validierungsgrundlage reichen. 
(da wurde zb. erkannt dass bei Drehgeber-Verlust der FU immer noch versucht hat die E-Maschine zu bewegen, dasss wurde durch einen anderen Splitter des ENC Signals behoben)

Genau so wie überall steht bei der Validierung: erst eine Analyse durchführen und dann ggf. Prüfen 
Nur die Durchführung einer Analyse... frage ich mich... wie wird das gemacht? ich bin eher der praktische Typ und wie gesagt, erst seit 2016 habe ich dieses Thema CE auf dem Schirm in meinem Leben.
Gerade das mit den ganzen Fehlerursachen ist mir noch etwas fremd und der Schaltplan ist immer noch in der Mache.

Oder reicht die Auswertung von Sistema als Analyse? 

Naja ich hoffe die Fremdfirma zeigt sich gnädig und macht noch eine Validierung mit mir zusammen.


Ich danke dir auf jeden Fall Stevenn    und frohes neues Jahr!


Anbei ein Bild vom Aktuellen Stand in  Sistema:




Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge willkommen! 

Was mich noch ein bisschen stutzig macht ist die Ausgabe des 4DI4DOR Relais, das ist 2fach verdrahtet an den K1 angeschlossen,da ich keinen Einblick in den Schaltplan habe, fehlt mir noch das Verständnis ob dies nun wirklich 2 Kanalig ist oder einfach nur zweifach verdrahtet! Da es ja nur einen Leistungsschütz gibt.


----------



## stevenn (12 Januar 2017)

Hi, 
das wird doch schon langsam. Um dir auch mal Mut zu machen, ich denke du bist auf einem guten Weg.
habe zur Zeit leider nicht so viel Zeit, deswegen ein paar kurze Anmerkungen:
- Welche Sicherheitskennwerte nimmst du bei SF1 für K1  und Frequenzumrichter an?
- Welche Sicherheitskennwerte für Drehgeber G1 und Drehgeber Welle?
- Was das mit dem zweikanalig an K1 soll verstehe ich so jetzt auch nicht. Vll wäre da der Schaltplan schon nicht schlecht.
- Zur Analyse hilft dir vielleicht die 13849-2. 
- Wenn du bei SF4 "nur" auf PL c kommst und dein PLr c ist, dann ist das doch in Ordnung.


----------



## Al1 (12 Januar 2017)

Guten Morgen,

die Kommetare mit dem "zweikanlig an K1" stammen ja von mir, habe mich da nur an die Aussage des Schaltschrankbauers gehalten, aber ich wills lieber selber sehen.
Habe auch mal den 4DI4DOR Kanal auf Einkanalig gewechselt, da wird durch die VDMA Bibliothek in Sistema 2.0.6, auch direkt von PL D auf PL C heruntergestuft. 
Dann habe ich halt in allen 4 SF: PL C für PLr C (reicht ja auch)

also ich habe für SF 1 und an K1 und FU folgende Werte:
generell: 
Ich gehe von 220 Tagen aus (Da diese Maschine/PST nach aktueller Lage nicht übers Wochenende laufen wird)
8h am Tag. 
realistisch: vielleicht 4 mal im Monat, für 3-4h 

K1 = ist ja ein Eaton Schütz: Eaton selber gibt 10 Mio Schaltspiele an 
Ich selber habe " Schütze mit nominaler Last | IEC 60947 | B10D=1.300.000 " gewählt, da dieser ja unser einziger Hauptschütz ist.
MTTFD bekomme ich dadurch immer noch auf Hoch. (mit oben angebenen Werten + je 10min  ein Schaltspiel)
DC = 99% über Spiegelkontakt an die PILZ Multi 2 (m B0) (ohne Spiegelkontakt i.O. Signal, keine Freigabe K1)

FU habe ich keine Werte, da habe ich mich an Beispielen aus Reports & aus dem Forum gehalten:
MTTFd = 20a 
DC = 60%
Beim FU hätte nur die STO Karte Sicherheitskennwerte, die haben wir aber nicht verbaut.

Kennwerte Drehgeber: 
Angaben aus Dokumentation Heidenhain
MTTF = 1.666.667 h  = MTTFd = 190,26a 
FIT = 600

Welle: FE
Fehlerauschluss der Welle durch Aufbau wie in der Heidenhain-Dokumentation beschrieben

Danke!


----------



## stevenn (12 Januar 2017)

zweikanalig bist du doch trotzdem, du musst deine Struktur nur ein bisschen ändern. 
du hast doch Sicherheitsausgänge die jeweils den Umrichter und K1 ausschalten -> zwei Kanäle.
welchen Eingang vom FU verwendest du? Reglerfreigabe? hier würde ich nach 13849 dann eher MTTFd= 10a nehmen, wenn kein anderer Wert vorgegeben ist.


----------



## Al1 (12 Januar 2017)

hmm, zweikanalig bin ich schon.
Da ja K1 und FU angesteuert werden, ausgehend von der Basis m B0.
einzige die Verkabelung ist zweifach zum K1.
FU wird direkt von der  m B0 angesteuert über QuickStopRampe und Reglerfreigabe
K1 wird über das "Zusatzmodul" 4DI4DOR an der Multi angesteuert, da dieser zweifach verdrahtet über die Relais-Ausgänge ist.

Ansonsten muss ich einfach das "4DI4DOR" Modul in SISTEMA weglassen, da es ja sowieso mit der m B0 direkt verbunden ist und in der PILZ Software auch nicht extra "aufgelistet" wird, sondern einfach nur seine I/O zu Verfügung stellt.

Zur Verdeutlichung habe ich mal 4DI4DOR Modul in Sistema als "zweikanalig" und "einkanlig" Option eingefügt.



Hab jetzt noch mal in der Pilz Multi Config nachgeschaut. 
Das 4DI4DOR Modul wird nur für die Ansteuerung des Schützs K1 genutzt. 
Als "Renduntantes Relais" mit den Ausgängen o0 und o1. In der Pilz Ausgangsbelung steht: o0 = 13/14 / o1 = 23/24.
.


Ist das jetzt nach Norm trotzdem noch einkanälig? 
Weil zb. hab ich bei Not-Halt-Taster Beispielen auch ein "zweikanalig" gesehen, da jeder der zwei mechanischen Kontakte in einem! Not-Halt-Taster separat verkabelt wurde und somit hatte halt jeder mechanische Kontakt seinen eigenen I/O. 

Du meinst ich soll das MTTFd auf 10a beim FU setzen? => hab ich umgesetzt, ändert nichts am Verhalten. Also alles super


----------



## Flachkoepper (9 Februar 2017)

Al1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 1 mit "Erstinbetriebnahme" meine ich die "Inbetriebnahme" bzw. In Betrieb nehmen auf der Herstellerseite.
> Wir müssen ja erst mal gucken ob alles so funktioniert wie es soll und die Multi und Umrichter final parametrieren.
> Und soviel wie ich weiß, ist ein in Betrieb nehmen auf Herstellerseite ohne CE möglich, solange das Sicherheitskonzept funktioniert.
> ...



Hallo,

ich hab zwar keine Ahnung von Steuerungen, dafür von CE-Kennzeichnung ;-). Ich führe mal Grundsätzliches dazu auf:

1 Eine  "Inbetriebnahme auf Herstellerseite" kann ohne CE-Zeichen durchgeführt  werden. Wobei hier die Formulierung "Inbetriebnahme durch den  Hersteller" treffend ist. Das kann durchaus beim Kunden passieren, muss  aber zwingend vom Hersteller und nur von dem durchgeführt werden. Das  darf auch durchaus ohne CE geschehen, da es sein kann, dass die Maschine  mit funktionierenden Sicherheitseinrichtungen nicht in Betrieb genommen  werden kann. Sobald der Hersteller die Maschine "verlässt" und der  Betreiber damit arbeiten möchte muss sie sicher sein und das CE-Zeichen  inklusive EG-Konformitätserklärung und vollständiger Betiebsanleitung  müssen vorhanden sein. Ist sie noch nicht sicher, darf ein Betreiber  seine Mitarbeiter nicht an der Maschine arbeiten lassen. 
2  Jede Maschine die nach dem 1.1.1995 in Betrieb gegangen ist, egal ob  Prüfstand oder Eigenbau, bekommt eine CE-Kennzeichnung. Eine Person, die  Risikobeurteilungen als Dientsleistung erstellt, sollte es besser  wissen.
3 Labormaschinen sind nur Maschinen, an denen geforscht wird. Maschinen,  an denen ein Produkt erforscht wird, sind keine Labormaschinen und  bekommen ein CE-Zeichen.
4 Maschinen ohne Betriebsanleitung, die irgendwo herumstehen, dürfen nicht betrieben werden.  
5 Ja,  sowas reicht in Form eines Protokolls mit Häkchen, Datum und  Unterschrift. Es ist keine Form vorgeschrieben. Das Dokument muss  verständlich und nachvollziehbar sein.
6 Unter "Vorzeigen" versteht man in diesem Fall den Nachweis, dass die Maschine sicher ist.  Kannst du das nicht, hast du Pech. Hierzu ist es hilfreich,  harmonisierte Normen anzuwenden. Diese lösen die Konformitätsvermutung  aus. Das bedeutet vereinfacht ausgedrückt: ist eine Maschine danach  gebaut, gilt sie als konform und damit sicher im Sinne der Richtlinie.  Die Liste der harmonisierten Normen findest du im Internet wenn du nach  "Maschinenrichtlinie harmonistere Normen" suchst. Das ist ein pdf das  von der europäischen Kommission regelmäßig aktualisiert wid. 
7  Wenn ein Ergebnis "irgendwie stimmt aus meiner Sicht" solltest du  nachweisen können, dass die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen an der Maschine die  vorhandenen Risiken ausreichend reduzieren. Hier hilft die Anwendung  harmonisierter Normen.  
8 Wenn  schwerwiegende Prüfungen fehlen, muss sich der Verantwortliche im Fall  eines Unfalls dafür evtl. vor einer Staatsanwaltschaft verantworten,  warum sie fehlen. "Wusste ich nicht" zählt da nichts. Es gibt  ausreichend Möglichkeiten, sich darüber zu informieren. Allerdings Augen  auf bei der Wahl des Dienstleisters ;-).


----------



## Flachkoepper (9 Februar 2017)

*CE-Kennzeichnung + Haftung*

Eine Ergänzung noch: Als Mensch mit entsprechendem technischen Hintergrund steht man kraft seiner Ausbildung anders in der Pflicht, als als Laie. Es ist jedoch nicht so, dass man für jede Verfehlung nun gleich in den Knast  kommt. Dafür braucht es schon grobe Fahrlässigkeit oder Vorsatz.


----------



## Al1 (9 Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank Flachkoepper 

zu 2-4 ich glaube das ist aber fast ne typische Mentalität,  Aber da halte ich mich raus... nicht meine Baustelle... Abteilung.. Firma...
Sogar die Leute die mir diese Aufgabe "beschert" haben, verstehen teilweise nicht warum man den ganzen "Kram" machen muss und "was dass doch alles für ein Aufwand und bürokratischer Kram ist, um eine Maschinengestell mit E-Motor hinzustellen" 

ich nähere mich langsam auch dem Ziel.
-Bald steht die Schaltschrankabnahme an über eine externe Firma. (dann habe ich auch ein ordentliches Protkoll zum "Vorzeigen" ) 
Die mir dann höchstwahrscheinlich auch bei der Validierung hilft.
-Die RB habe ich jetzt fertig und habe schon eine Korrektur bekommen, die ich jetzt einpflegen muss. 
Darf jetzt auch Safexpert nutzen. Ist ein guter Fahrplan und hilft auch bei der Zusammenstellung der fehlenden Sachen. 
-SISTEMA ist in der Prüfung.
-Konstruktionszeichnugen bekomme ich nicht, aber ich bekomme versichert, dass ich Zugriff auf die Daten bekomme, falls diese "vorgezeigt" werden müssen.
-Und dann noch das ungeliebteste Kind die BA, die erst mal nach hinten rutschen musste. 
Aber darum soll ich mich auch nicht mehr kümmern. ("Das ganze braucht ja sowieso schon viel zu lange für eine CE Zeichen-DIN-A4 Seite")
Schreiben soll die ein Praktikant, ich soll dann nur ein Auge drauf halten. Ich lass dann einfach mit dem Ergebnis einen "der mir diese Aufgabe beschert" hat, mit der BA auf den Prüfstand los... 

Und danach gibt es dann hoffentlich die CE Kennzeichnung...  Dann mach ich erst mal ein Fass auf


----------



## stevenn (9 Februar 2017)

wer prüft dein Sistema?


Al1 schrieb:


> -Und dann noch das ungeliebteste Kind die BA, die erst mal nach hinten rutschen musste.
> Aber darum soll ich mich auch nicht mehr kümmern. ("Das ganze braucht ja sowieso schon viel zu lange für eine CE Zeichen-DIN-A4 Seite")
> Schreiben soll die ein Praktikant, ich soll dann nur ein Auge drauf halten. Ich lass dann einfach mit dem Ergebnis einen "der mir diese Aufgabe beschert" hat, mit der BA auf den Prüfstand los...
> 
> Und danach gibt es dann hoffentlich die CE Kennzeichnung... Dann mach ich erst mal ein Fass auf



BA ist Voraussetung für CE und sollte auch nicht auf die leichte Schulter genommen werden.

Eins kann ich dir noch sagen. Flachkoepper schreibt zwar das so schnell keiner in den Knast geht, so wie sich deine Vorgesetzten aber Verhalten klingt das als würden diese es gern drauf ankommen lassen.
Es gibt genügend Lehrgänge wo man erkärt bekommt warum und wieso CE und was muss ich alles so machen für CE


----------



## Flachkoepper (9 Februar 2017)

Stevenn, danke für die Ergänzung. 

Zu 2-4: Ja, leider ist es immer noch eine gewisse Kopf-in-den-Sand-Mentalität von vielen Herstellern, obwohl es dieses Gesetz für Maschinen  bereits seit über 20 Jahren gibt. Und das, was ich in 2-4 beschrieben habe ist keine Auslegungssache. Das ist alle eindeutig bestimmbar. 

Die BA von einem Praktikanten schreiben zu lassen ist m. M. n. bereits Fahrlässigkeit. Jeder Hersteller hat eine gesetzliche Instruktionspflicht die sich aus dem Produktsicherheitsgesetz ergibt. Passiert ein Unfall und es wird festgestellt, dass die Betriebsanleitung nicht auf diese Gefahr hinweist, hat der Hersteller diese verletzt. Wenn dann herauskommt, das ein Praktikant die BA geschrieben hat, dann gute Nacht, Marie. 

In der Maschinenrichtlinie sind im Artikel 1.7.4.2 des Anahngs I die Anforderungen an die Betriebsanleitung aufgelistet. Und das sind wie bei allen Artikeln des Anhangs I nur die Mindestanforderungen die auf jeden Fall erfüllt sein müssen.


----------



## Al1 (9 Februar 2017)

Stevenn und Flachkoepper,
mein Reden! Ich bin da voll auf eurer Seite. 
Und das mit "auf den PST los schicken..." war selber ein Angebot von ihm. Wenn er die versteht und den Prüfstand versteht und die Gefahren erkennt, dann ist die BA mehr wie gut...   
Der Praktikant soll ja nur die "Schreiberling" Arbeit machen. 

Ach ich weiß doch was ihr meint, ich sehe es ja genau so. Nur ich rede hier halt immer gegen eine Wand von Unverständlichkeit...  das nervt... wirklich. 
Ich habe sogar mehrfach schon auf die Inhalte einer BA nach:
-BA Vorgaben MRL (1.7.4)
-BA Vorgaben 12100 (6.4 bzw. 6.4.5)
-BA Vorgaben 13849-1 (11)
-alte Norm: 62079 als Info
-neue Norm: 82079 (in englisch)
hingewiesen. genau so wie, dass die BA auch am Produkt geschrieben wird. Das heißt, dass man sich praktisch da hinsetzt und dazu Notizen macht.
und die BA dann durch, nicht-ersteller, dann geprüft werden soll.

zu 2-4, deswegen bin ich ja auch der ganzen Sache hier hinterher und habe diesen Post auch deswegen eröffnet. Ich bin ja schließlich "die arme Sau" die das alleine machen muss. Und nur Hilfe durch Eigenrecherche, über Telefon, dieses Forum bekomme oder nette Kollegen die mir zwischen durch mal nen Tipp geben aus nem anderen Standort. Die sich aber auch nicht dazu berufen fühlen mir das abzunehmen. (Warum sollten sie auch, andere Abteilung etc.).

Aber das passt auch zur Taktik "ja erst mal als Hersteller aufstellen und Inbetriebnahme auf Herstellerseite machen, in der Zeit kann man die BA ja noch schreiben".... pfffffffff so kurz vor Ziel (sitze da gefühlt schon 1 Jahr dran, von erste Zeile MRL lesen (die ich bis dato noch nicht mal kannte) bis jetzt + dazu noch die normale Tätigkeit).

Sorry fürs rum nörgeln. 

Ich bin euch echt dankbar!


----------



## stevenn (9 Februar 2017)

@Al1:  du kannst ja ein paar Beiträge rauskopieren und deinen Vorgesetzten mal zeigen. Mein Tipp ist einfach nur nicht nachlassen und nicht einfach so hinnehmen.
Und wenn deine Vorgesetzten es nicht für nötig halten sich an Gesetze zu halten, kann man sich ja überlegen ob das die richtige Firma ist. Denn wenn was passiert schadet so etwas unter Umständen der Firma immens.


----------

